# LONDON & SARNIA, in ONTARIO, CANADA.



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

London got wallopped by over 5' of snow in one storm late last week, and Sarnia got hammered yesterday & today.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

that stuff is insane, i was watching it on the weather channel this afternoon. i wouldn't wish it on anyone


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

more pics and video links:


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That will take weeks to clean up, I like the one with the trunk lid open


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea I was in London a couple days ago, they are running out of places to put the snow.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

thats gonna take some time to clear out


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Last I heard was that the Military at CFB Trenton were going to send in heavy vehicles to aid in clearing the highways. Anyone confirm?

We don't have snow in the Maritimes but we got nailed by wind and rain. The big "winner" was St. Stephen, NB. 174mm in less than 24 hours. River at one point rose 5 ft. in 30 minutes. Cape Breton was hit really bad last nite, particularly Dingwall. Over 600 are stranded because the bridge and road are gone. The Annapolis Valley got hit the day before. Wouldn't be surprised if the Premier declares a state of emergency to get Federal Aid.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

All I can say is WOW. Thanks for posting the pix


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Military did come, but not to clear highways. Payloaders were used for that. Military was here for search and rescue operations. 237 vehicles stranded/abandoned on a 40 mile stretch of highway. Not to mention all the vehicles stuck on all the arterial roads. It was quite the storm.


----------

